# Havahart 1020 Review



## Tsucass (May 31, 2012)

Product: Havahart 1020 Two-door Humane Mouse Trap
Link: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0000DINGG/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i01?ie=UTF8&psc=1
Rating: 4/5
Target Species: Mouse/Shrew/Chipmunk/Similar Sized animals
Dimensions: 10 x 3 x 3 in
Setup: The trap comes built, and is set fairly simply with enclosed instructions. When set properly, not even a chipmunk or a gerbil is able to lift the edge of the trap door. It is rather sensitive! This is a trap that is for catching the lightest weight of animals. During trials, it triggered from anything the size of a hopper mouse to a chipmunk. It can be so sensitive it is straining, with the trap snapping shut if you do not balance the bars right or from the wind. That's right, it's so sensitive, it traps the wind. 
Catch Rate: Very good, trigger panel very sensitive. Animal runs through the trap, thinking it can easily reach the other side (an advantage over one door traps) and steps on the panel, or pauses to lick the bait from it and is caught. When properly set, the guard bars will flip to the catches and hold the doors down so that the animal can't escape. They can hold up to the force of a large male gerbil or chipmunk.
Health concerns to animal: Lack of water (then again, how many traps allow for water? XD), animal will rub nose/paws against metal and potentially rub them raw,exposure if trap is left unchecked outdoors

This being a mouse forum and all, I assume that most of you would be interested in this to catch escapees like I was. XD You can then pretty much eliminate most of the health concerns, as I assume the trap would be checked frequently. It's very good trap and I would highly recommend
it for escaped rodents/ getting chipmunks out of your garden or whatever.


----------



## ThatCertainGlow (Jun 23, 2012)

That is an excellent review, and format.  I've thought we need something like a review section. I get tired of trying to translate hamster/rat products into mice products.

Is your's stamped "made in the USA", or are they still making them in China now? The last one I bought was extremely disappointing, for me. Website says made in the USA, but the one I received (and other reviewers it looks like) wasn't anything like the one my dad had, that was quality, and worked easily. The one I received was made in China. (I feel bad for the Chinese, just saying all that, but that's how it is at the moment.)


----------



## Tsucass (May 31, 2012)

Can't find any 'made in' stamp on the little bugger, the only stamp that would appear to be on it is the Havahart information on the top. Being a small trap, it's not going to stand up to someone beating on it, but for the target species it works well.


----------

